# Apple Creek



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry to report, the creek seems to be fished out. I walked half a mile of stream on Friday, ultra clear water, only saw 5 catching one on a soft hackle hare's ear. I had been looking forward to taking my daughter there after school ended but will probably try another place now.
I hope I'm wrong and they just moved upstream to spawn or something.

tight lines,
Rickerd


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Not only fished out, but we had a span of hot weather and no rain! The river is not cool/deep enough to sustain those conditions. Heard it was a slow flow and nearly impossible to revive the trout when caught. Same warm rainless span killed off some steelhead on the lake erie tribs before they made it back to the lake!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Not to worry, more will be stocked for next year.

Truthfully I was more concerned that they stocked the smolts so late this year. Would have been a perfect cool spring if they had dumped them in the 2nd or 3rd week of April instead of the last.
Rickerd


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

I agree, the end of April and start of May were brutal! We fished the mouths of the Rocky and Grand from the kayaks in early May to try to get some dropbacks and both were loaded with smolts. Hopefully the majority got out to the lake to cool off for a year or two!


----------

